# Google- Living with Crohn's disease is easier thanks to treatment breakthroughs - New York Daily News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New York Daily News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Living with Crohn's disease is easier thanks to treatment breakthroughs**New York Daily News*"It takes a while to get the correct diagnosis, and Crohn's is often confused with *irritable bowel syndrome*," says Babyatsky. In milder cases, patients may *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

